# Too many UBER drivers in the US



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

The current estimate of UBER drivers in the US is at 400,000 - 500,000 (yes, I know that is a large range).

The number is growing daily and is easily outpacing demand from riders. Here are some quick steps to decreasing the number of drivers:

1) English Proficiency Test

2) Drug Test

3) Stringent Background check

4) Vehicle 5 years old or newer

The drivers who are kicked out would still have the option of joining the bottom of the barrel low rank of the Cabbies.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

These all raise artificial barriers to entry. The ugly truth is that it benefits Uber to have a sticker on every car in the country, and only costs them the one time costs of the stickers and any recruiting spiffs they pay. Once they have you on the road with app on, you are keeping surge down and not costing them a dime unless you take a ping.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Once they have you on the road with app on, you are keeping surge down and not costing them a dime unless you take a ping.


My suggestions would have to be evaluated and incorporated on a market by market basis. Seattle would do just fine. However, Vegas would not fare as well.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The current estimate of UBER drivers in the US is at 400,000 - 500,000 (yes, I know that is a large range).
> 
> The number is growing daily and is easily outpacing demand from riders. Here are some quick steps to decreasing the number of drivers:
> 
> ...


A vehicle from 5 to 10 years old is the only car that makes sense. Anything newer or older cuts into your profit. Newer cars are too expensive and older cars need so much maintenance.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Ribak said:


> My suggestions would have to be evaluated and incorporated on a market by market basis. Seattle would do just fine. However, Vegas would not fare as well.


All those would help limit driver supply in Las Vegas. The issue I raise is that these would all have to be brought about by lawmakers, not Uber.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> A vehicle from 5 to 10 years old is the only car that makes sense. Anything newer or older cuts into your profit. Newer cars are too expensive and older cars need so much maintenance.


Correct. However, the point of the suggestion is not related to profits. The purpose is to decrease the number drivers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The current estimate of UBER drivers in the US is at 400,000 - 500,000 (yes, I know that is a large range).
> 
> The number is growing daily and is easily outpacing demand from riders. Here are some quick steps to decreasing the number of drivers:
> 
> ...


I liked the dumb looking face you had as your avatar before better.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I liked the *dumb looking face* you had as your avatar before better.


That "dumb looking face" was a picture of me. The FBI asked me to take it down as they were getting too many false reports about me.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I liked the dumb looking face you had as your avatar before better.


Would really like to know what drugs makes a person write this stuff ???


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Would really like to know what drugs makes a person write this stuff ???


Noe says No to Drugs. Why would you accuse him of such a thing based on his reply to my original post?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Noe says No to Drugs. Why would you accuse him of such a thing based on his reply to my original post?


I think Jgiun1 was talking about you.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I think Jgiun1 was talking about you.


Thank you for the clarification. I take pravastatin for high cholesterol and levethyroxine for low thyroid. No other drugs.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I think Jgiun1 was talking about you.


Ding Ding


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The drivers who are kicked out would still have the option of joining the bottom of the barrel low rank of the Cabbies.


If uber drivers are one class of driver and cabbies are another, would you say the one making the least money is in a higher class than the other? Because cabbies can make an actual, real living driving. Not an amazing one, but they can make one. Many full time uber drivers are a car repair away from doing tricks on the corner for next month's rent.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> If uber drivers are one class of driver and cabbies are another, would you say the one making the least money is in a higher class than the other? Because cabbies can make an actual, real living driving. Not an amazing one, but they can make one. Many full time uber drivers are a car repair away from doing tricks on the corner for next month's rent.


Drug dealers make money (similar profession to cabbies)

Pharmacists make money (similar profession to UBER drivers)


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Drug dealers make money (similar profession to cabbies)
> 
> Pharmacists make money (similar profession to UBER drivers)


Funny.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Limit drivers, rules regulation ...pretty soon just call yourselves taxis. 

When there is no surge then maybe there are enough drivers.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

If your point is to reduce uber drivers
Uber must stop that referral bonus shit
And then apply other measures
The referral bonus is another gig for either Uber corporate shills or lazy drivers who use social media to promote for Uber and use their referral codes
The point they're shooting themselves in the foot by flooding the market with drivers
Your suggestions sound lame need to be reviewed
Personally I referred zero driver never shared my code


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ribak said:


> My suggestions would have to be evaluated and incorporated on a market by market basis. Seattle would do just fine. However, Vegas would not fare as well.


Amazed that you continuously think uber gives a shit about your suggestions.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Ribak said:


> The current estimate of UBER drivers in the US is at 400,000 - 500,000 (yes, I know that is a large range).
> 
> The number is growing daily and is easily outpacing demand from riders. Here are some quick steps to decreasing the number of drivers:
> 
> ...


Great points. Now will go over to Ubers Headquarters and straighten them out please


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The current estimate of UBER drivers in the US is at 400,000 - 500,000 (yes, I know that is a large range).
> 
> The number is growing daily and is easily outpacing demand from riders. Here are some quick steps to decreasing the number of drivers:
> 
> ...


I got a solution. Quit driving uber and we will have one less driver out there. It's only one less person but it's a start!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ribak said:


> The current estimate of UBER drivers in the US is at 400,000 - 500,000 (yes, I know that is a large range).
> 
> The number is growing daily and is easily outpacing demand from riders. Here are some quick steps to decreasing the number of drivers:
> 
> ...


The problem is Uber wants there to be as many drivers available. Its in their best interest as they pay nothing for you being just online.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You're ignoring the number of drivers who quit within a year, part time drivers and drivers who only work PT or Power Zones, etc. 

The total number of drivers registered doesn't equate to the total number of drivers on the road at any one time.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> You're ignoring the number of drivers who quit within a year, part time drivers and drivers who only work PT or Power Zones, etc.
> 
> The total number of drivers registered doesn't equate to the total number of drivers on the road at any one time.


Not only that if the majority of drivers do quit that leaves the small amount that have studied their area and traffic patterns 24/7 for months or years.

If you can stick it out and understand it you can make a comfortable living.

The main problem I see is Uber is taking too much of the cut. I am amazed at how much Uber takes vs. Lyft. Uber needs to announce rate increases to its pricing structure to save their driving fleet from migration. They still do not get it and are smiling at us while they stick a knife in our back and are twisting it. They just do not get it...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Not only that if the majority of drivers do quit that leaves the small amount that have studied their area and traffic patterns 24/7 for months or years.
> 
> If you can stick it out and understand it you can make a comfortable living.
> 
> The main problem I see is Uber is taking too much of the cut. I am amazed at how much Uber takes vs. Lyft. Uber needs to announce rate increases to its pricing structure to save their driving fleet from migration. They still do not get it and are smiling at us while they stick a knife in our back and are twisting it. They just do not get it...


True! There's probably less drivers in California giving base rides since the state instituted the gas tax several weeks ago that caused the price per gallon to increase 30 cents.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Let's look at statistics. Nearly 3.8 million Americans become the legal age to drive for Uber every year. Education in this country, especially mathematics has dramatically declined over the past 20 years. So than by deductive reasoning we can conclude that America will have a couple million ignorant idiots signing up to drive for pennies a mile each and every year. Uber on!!!


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

What is the point of the OP?

-Too many drivers, so he does not make enough dough?
-To many so U is somehow loosing money from it?
- To many for the riders to have quality service????
-Too much pollution from so many cars burning fuel?

PS
BTW the English proficiency test addresses all of the above the best... IMHO /s
LOL

PSS
It seem it is his bottom line and he believes non proficient English speakers group is the easiest target to hit... here is a clue - if you you believe your English proficiency is in such a great demand... go find a job where you can use it!
Also, my guess is *you* define English proficiency as "speaking without an accent", *my *bet is you will fail compared to those people in most tests.... test considering vocabulary, comprehensions, and god forbid intelligence. You will fail competing against a good 33%-66% of those "Non proficient" 3 to 5th language speakers....
'noth ranting...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uncle Sam is uber and lyft's savior.

The majority of rideshare drivers are Third World immigrants. Americans by and large have abandoned rideshare due to the rotten pay.

Both companies hemorrhage the vast majority of their drivers each year, but Uncle Sam provides the urgently needed supply of replacement drivers from the Third World, to replace all those disgruntled drivers who quit after realizing they're getting screwed.

So by the time the current batch of immigrant drivers realize they're being screwed, and quit, there's plenty of replacement immigrants to take their place, and the cycle begins anew.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Ribak said:


> The current estimate of UBER drivers in the US is at 400,000 - 500,000 (yes, I know that is a large range).
> 
> The number is growing daily and is easily outpacing demand from riders. Here are some quick steps to decreasing the number of drivers:
> 
> ...


Be careful what you wish for.

Each of the items will reduce the pool of drivers - temporarily. In order to keep or get more drivers, Uber would have to increase the rates to the drivers. In order to keep their margin, Uber would have to increase fares to the riders too. This will reduce the number of riders. The increased rates to the drivers will attract more drivers.

So, in the long run, by implementing the 4 items, there will be fewer riders and near the same number of drivers. But the drivers will have to spend time to be proficient at English, go cold turkey for a bit, and have a large expense in a newish car.

Some in the Las Vegas market thought that the upfront, required state business tax would increase their income by reducing drivers. The only effect it has had is making drivers poorer by the tax amount while growing the state government coffers and its enforcement division.

A free market will determine the value of a product or service. When the supply and demand equalize, it is the most productive. Artificial manipulations skews the curves and reduces overall productivity. Reduced productivity leads to reduced profit.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

CT just created a pile of regs that take effect Jan 1. Some are great and make perfect sense. One that doesn't; any ( ANY ) report of possible intoxication or some-such impropriety by a pax will result in immediate suspension of driver account until fully investigated. And here I was *****ing about the misuse of the star ratings system........Whoah boy, it's gonna be a fun year in 2018


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Can't say I have any complaints about that list. They are all reasonable expectations to assure quality drivers remain on the platform. But some variance in geography as another poster said would be good. For example Marijuana is legal in California is it not. If a driver takes medicinal marijuana the night before a drive I suppose his driving skills would not be affected significantly depending on how much he smoked and at what time. So concentration level and recency matters. Not sure I would want someone driving who just toked up 2-4 hours ago.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> CT just created a pile of regs that take effect Jan 1. Some are great and make perfect sense. One that doesn't; any ( ANY ) report of possible intoxication or some-such impropriety by a pax will result in immediate suspension of driver account until fully investigated. And here I was *****ing about the misuse of the star ratings system........Whoah boy, it's gonna be a fun year in 2018


Uber will have to deal with more lawsuits from drivers
Especially if the driver have video and audio recordings of the trip(s)
If they deactivate your account just based on what a drunk pax said. And you have evidence that what ever the pax reported is false . Yep you can sue them


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberMensch3000 said:


> CT just created a pile of regs that take effect Jan 1. Some are great and make perfect sense. One that doesn't; any ( ANY ) report of possible intoxication or some-such impropriety by a pax will result in immediate suspension of driver account until fully investigated. And here I was *****ing about the misuse of the star ratings system........Whoah boy, it's gonna be a fun year in 2018


Actually both Uber and Lyft do not seem to properly follow any of the zero tolerance ridesharing laws.

The actual wording of the law requires a *reasonable suspicion* - not just any suspicion. The word reasonable has a specific legal meaning that separates it from the word any. Lyft and Uber take this to an extreme beyond the law and just deactivate based on any report instead of properly applying a reasonableness test to any report. Look up the legal definition of what a reasonable suspicion is.

CT law as of 2018 (similar in TN and elsewhere):

(d) (1) A transportation network company shall adopt a policy that a transportation network company driver shall not use or be under the influence of drugs or alcohol while the driver is connected to the company's digital network or engaged in the provision of a prearranged ride. The company shall provide notice of such policy on its Internet web site, and include procedures for a transportation network company rider to report a complaint about a driver *whom the rider reasonably suspects* was using or under the influence of drugs or alcohol while engaged in the provision of a prearranged ride.

(2) Upon the company's receipt of a complaint by a rider alleging a violation of such policy, the company shall suspend the driver's access to the company's digital network as soon as possible and conduct an investigation into the reported incident. The suspension shall last until completion of the investigation. If the investigation confirms the driver used or was under the influence of drugs or alcohol while engaged in the provision of a prearranged ride or while connected to the company's digital network, the company shall ban the driver's access to the digital network on a permanent basis.



Ubering around said:


> Uber will have to deal with more lawsuits from drivers
> Especially if the driver have video and audio recordings of the trip(s)
> If they deactivate your account just based on what a drunk pax said. And you have evidence that what ever the pax reported is false . Yep you can sue them


This may be - because the law does require a reasonable suspicion not just any report. Lyft and Uber generally are not properly following the wording of the law. The words reasonable and suspicion were put in there for a reason and have a specific legal meaning. It's not an excuse to deactivate a driver on anyone's whim.


----------



## Rammmmin (Jul 24, 2015)

Ribak said:


> The current estimate of UBER drivers in the US is at 400,000 - 500,000 (yes, I know that is a large range).
> 
> The number is growing daily and is easily outpacing demand from riders. Here are some quick steps to decreasing the number of drivers:
> 
> ...


Your post reminds me of some character in this episode of gunsmok


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Why would Uber care to limit the amount of Drivers they have on the road? And, your numbers are off...it's closer to 1 million registered Uber drivers in the U.S. - 2 million in the world.
_
...providing 65 million riders transportation when they need it, giving 2 million drivers flexible work options, and creating a company culture we are proud of._
_
https://medium.com/@gc/ubers-path-forward-b59ec9bd4ef6_


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Ribak said:


> 4) Vehicle 5 years old or newer


HAHAHAHAHAHA You are funny


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Why would Uber care to limit the amount of Drivers they have on the road? And, your numbers are off...it's closer to 1 million registered Uber drivers in the U.S. - 2 million in the world.
> _
> ...providing 65 million riders transportation when they need it, giving 2 million drivers flexible work options, and creating a company culture we are proud of.
> 
> https://medium.com/@gc/ubers-path-forward-b59ec9bd4ef6_


The Uber hack says 7 million worldwide...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Rakos said:


> The Uber hack says 7 million worldwide...


I heard that on the radio yesterday, after quoting Uber's number of 2 million from that article. Wow...

Maybe there have been 7 million signed up worldwide over the years, with 2 million still active'ish. : ?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Ubering around said:


> The referral bonus is another gig for either Uber corporate shills or lazy drivers who use social media to promote for Uber and use their referral codes
> The point they're shooting themselves in the foot by flooding the market with drivers


A lot of people see Uber as the most recent spawn of Multilevel Marketing, where the real money isn't in driving and taking people on trip- ruining your car in the process- but in collecting recruitment bonuses. Referral codes on social media may be used by some, but a lot of people just use old fashioned persuasion. Not "laziness" at all. It definitely takes effort to talk it up, convince people that they have what it takes to be an Uber partner.



Ribak said:


> The current estimate of UBER drivers in the US is at 400,000 - 500,000 (yes, I know that is a large range).
> 
> The number is growing daily and is easily outpacing demand from riders. Here are some quick steps to decreasing the number of drivers:
> .


Uber is taking steps, although not the ones you suggest. They have definitely reduced the number of radio commercials to recruit new people.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Not only that if the majority of drivers do quit that leaves the small amount that have studied their area and traffic patterns 24/7 for months or years.
> 
> *If you can stick it out and understand it you can make a comfortable living.*


True.

Oh, wait, you meant with Uber? No, you can't. Nobody driving 40 hours/week for Uber is making a comfortable living in my area. I would even hazard to say nobody in the entire country is making a comfortable living driving uber at 40 hours/week unless they live in a cabin off the grid other than the time they drive or they have a sugar momma, etc. Most markets net around $10-12/hour and this is hard to get past regardless of what you may know about traffic.

Here's what you need for a comfortable living:
- salary to pay bills/save some money (maybe UBer could do this)
- health care (Uber hasn't got his nor the spare money to pay for it privately)
- retirement (Uber hasn't got this)
- taxed income (Uber hasn't got this). Meaning a meaningful amount paid in payroll taxes, else by the time you hit social security you have paid so little into the system your SS pay out is even worse than everyone else's.

Uber is not a career. It is not even a job.



bsliv said:


> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Each of the items will reduce the pool of drivers - temporarily. In order to keep or get more drivers, Uber would have to increase the rates to the drivers. In order to keep their margin, Uber would have to increase fares to the riders too. This will reduce the number of riders. The increased rates to the drivers will attract more drivers.
> 
> ...


Yep. At the end of the day anybody with a pulse who is not actively overdosing on heroin is capable of doing this job. In our economy no low-skilled job that is also very easy to do (e.g. doesn't require physical fitness or travel or embracing risk) is never going to pay a lot, and nor should it. Taxis paid more for years than they really deserved in that profession because there was no free market. The medallion system artificially kept their rates high. Uber doesn't have that. Uber is basically paying people what they deserve, which is very little for an extremely easy job requiring no training and no abilities.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Most markets net around $10-12/hour and this is hard to get past regardless of what you may know about traffic.
> 
> .


Depends on how much of a silver tongue you are, really. There are people out there who can sell ice cubes to an eskimo, and those folks might have a great future in Uber.

The idea is to get out and hustle people to sign up as drivers. The actual driving part of Uber isn't very lucrative- and who wants a pukahontas in your back seat ruining your car for you.

The idea is to key in on every passenger and everyone you meet and convince them that a smart guy (or gal) like them shouldn't be riding Uber.

They need to be rolling in the long green and actually PARTNERING with Uber. Uber press releases document the easy 90k/year they can be pulling in, if they just sign on the dotted line.

If someone is good at it, they can make a lot more than $12 hr


----------



## uber-xxx (Oct 25, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Depends on how much of a silver tongue you are, really. There are people out there who can sell ice cubes to an eskimo, and those folks might have a great future in Uber.
> 
> The idea is to get out and hustle people to sign up as drivers. The actual driving part of Uber isn't very lucrative- and who wants a pukahontas in your back seat ruining your car for you.
> 
> ...


You probably drive 10hrs/week, it takes a high level of naivete to think that, in 2017, referrals are "where the money is at". Bu

If you work the 2am-10am shift you can consistently clear 20-30 an hour in many larger markets...before expenses. Keep in mind uber advertises that you can make 30-40 an hour working whenever the fu*k you feel like it, when in reality you have to work a very particular set of hours if you want to make half of that.

Pass the koolaid



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Yep. At the end of the day anybody with a pulse who is not actively overdosing on heroin is capable of doing this job. In our economy no low-skilled job that is also very easy to do (e.g. doesn't require physical fitness or travel or embracing risk) is never going to pay a lot, and nor should it. Taxis paid more for years than they really deserved in that profession because there was no free market. The medallion system artificially kept their rates high. Uber doesn't have that. Uber is basically paying people what they deserve, which is very little for an extremely easy job requiring no training and no abilities.


Uber is basically charging corrupt taxi prices and passing along min wage to its drivers. Uber in fact does not pay its drivers what they deserve; what they deserve is about 80-90% of what the PAX pays as Uber actually doesnt do anything besides manage an easy to replicate application. The 10-20% fee reflects what you may expect to pay a TECHNOLOGY COMPANY, as opposed to the 50% you would pay a TRANSPORTATION company. Any other business that didnt have 13 billion in funding would not get away with calling 400-500,000 drivers "independent contractors".


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Uber will have to deal with more lawsuits from drivers
> Especially if the driver have video and audio recordings of the trip(s)
> If they deactivate your account just based on what a drunk pax said. And you have evidence that what ever the pax reported is false . Yep you can sue them


No sir. No there will not be, and no you cannot sue Uber as it is a Connecticut General Statute as of Jan 1. Uber has exactly ZERO say in any of it. MAYBE one can bring suit against the state itself over loss of wages or some such. But other than that, there is no action to take against a company adhering to state law


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

I disagree. The very statement* "whom the rider reasonably suspects" *means nothing if that rider is ( and this may shock you ) willing to completely lie in the first place. "My driver was very rude, acting irrationally, driving erratically, smelled like booze...

>>>>> (2) Upon the company's receipt of a complaint by a rider alleging a violation of such policy, the company shall suspend the driver's access to the company's digital network as soon as possible and conduct an investigation into the reported incident. The suspension shall last until completion of the investigation. <<<<<<

Regardless of what "legally" constitutes a "reasonable" suspicion, the law states very clearly it's intentions in (2) above. What's reasonable ? "My driver reeked of booze, was sexually harassing me", etc. What, do you think that means someone's going to read the complaint and make a discretionary decision on the reasonableness there-of ? Also; It seems you're conflating suspension with permanent removal. Now I obviously can't speak for you personally, but atm I'm doing this FT and to lose even a day because of some false report ( and what ramifications are there for doing such ? They're "reporting" to Uber, not LE after all ) let alone what will more than likely be several days for Uber to drag ass "investigating" it.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The current estimate of UBER drivers in the US is at 400,000 - 500,000 (yes, I know that is a large range).
> 
> The number is growing daily and is easily outpacing demand from riders. Here are some quick steps to decreasing the number of drivers:
> 
> ...


Instead of making it easier for drivers, who are average at best, let the market decide who stays and goes. Competition. Drivers who come up with half baked ideas such as these, in my opinion, are weak. Up your hustle and improve your game. Helping weak drivers does a disservice to the one who have figured it out. Next thing you are going to ask for is that we split our tips.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> Amazed that you continuously think uber gives a shit about your suggestions.


I agree. I've always said the Uber execs are sitting back laughing like hell at all of us. We gripe and ***** about what theyre doing over and over again. And still we get in our cars, turn on the app and go online so we can collect the little dog biscuit Uber tosses us.

The only way to make them sit up in their plush leather exec chairs is for every Uber driver to stop driving for them for a while. Now I know this will never happen because we're good little sheep. Uber says jump........we all continue to jump. Is it "hope" that keeps all of us driving for Uber?......Do we "Hope" that the good rates will return? Maybe the new management will appreciate the drivers......yeah.....not so much.

Uber cannot survive without its drivers. Without the driver, they provide a software platform......period. We are the ones "actually" providing the service. Uber knows we'll fall right in line when they snap their fingers. If you think about it......its just like our US government. "We the People" are the ones with the real power, but we're made to believe Washington controls all.

Oh well......I gotta get back out there and help Uber's bottom line. Gotta help pay for the execs Christmas party. Wonder if we'll get an invite? Lol


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I have met ex uber drivers. They quit when it time for their yearly car inspection.

You can make 25+/hour, you need to have a schedule and know what area to work.

I do 10am to 3pm. Then go back at 8pm to midnight. I dont burn myself and make a steady income.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> I have met ex uber drivers. They quit when it time for their yearly car inspection.
> 
> You can make 25+/hour, you need to have a schedule and know what area to work.
> 
> I do 10am to 3pm. Then go back at 8pm to midnight. I dont burn myself and make a steady income.


You gonna share some of that shit youre smoking? $25+/hour? Yeah..............ok.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Instead of making it easier for drivers, who are average at best, let the market decide who stays and goes. Competition. Drivers who come up with half baked ideas such as these, in my opinion, are weak. Up your hustle and improve your game. Helping weak drivers does a disservice to the one who have figured it out. Next thing you are going to ask for is that we split our tips.


The intention is not to help out average or below average drivers. The point is to eliminate drivers thru simple economics.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> If uber drivers are one class of driver and cabbies are another, would you say the one making the least money is in a higher class than the other? Because cabbies can make an actual, real living driving. Not an amazing one, but they can make one. Many full time uber drivers are a car repair away from doing tricks on the corner for next month's rent.


I don't see how a cab driver makes more than an Uber driver, I rarely see them working. How much is the lease $85 per day, that's 2 trips to the airport, most of their daily wages.



Woohaa said:


> True! There's probably less drivers in California giving base rides since the state instituted the gas tax several weeks ago that caused the price per gallon to increase 30 cents.


we are still at $2.90 per gal before and after Nov 1 in San Diego, the winter blend offset the tax, we will see how it is in the spring.



Skorpio said:


> I have met ex uber drivers. They quit when it time for their yearly car inspection.
> 
> You can make 25+/hour, you need to have a schedule and know what area to work.
> 
> I do 10am to 3pm. Then go back at 8pm to midnight. I dont burn myself and make a steady income.


not on X in So CA.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> I have met ex uber drivers. They quit when it time for their yearly car inspection.
> 
> You can make 25+/hour, you need to have a schedule and know what area to work.
> 
> I do 10am to 3pm. Then go back at 8pm to midnight. I dont burn myself and make a steady income.


Yeah...Now take that "steady income" and do a proper ROI analysis of it. At best, Uber pay amounts to a pay-day loan scam. Every mile you drive depreciates against every penny you earn by way of the very piece of equipment you use TO earn it. Fuel, maintenance, repair/replacement, insurance, replacement of the vehicle itself ( arguably THE single biggest expense and the one that get's overlooked infinitely by just about everybody ), the fact that in no way possible can you ever earn enough ( at current rates ) against ALL of that and still afford to replace a vehicle YEARS earlier than it's estimated life cycle ( especially if you have a note on said vehicle ).......This is literally a losing proposition straight out of the gate. Unless you're running a small fleet, you simply cannot turn a profit ( and I'd dare say even then it'd be all-but improbable ) once you sit down and really DO the math. It's revenue churn in disguise by way of instant financial gratification. You go out and drive. You "make" a hundred bucks. You tap a little patch on your phone screen, and VOILA !!! Instant bill pay. Never realizing that hundred really cost you more than a hundred over time.......But, we all gots bills to pay so.....I hear somewhere in Chicago the rates are like .30/mile. At least I'm not driving THERE....


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> You gonna share some of that shit youre smoking? $25+/hour? Yeah..............ok.


Certainly not average.

More like one or two hour a day maybe.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Not only that if the majority of drivers do quit that leaves the small amount that have studied their area and traffic patterns 24/7 for months or years.


Funny you say that my wife started driving for Uber and LYFT recently. I had my custom maps of the DFW metroplex Grid by grid, activity by time of day etc, laminated and all that for her. Basically letting her learn from all of my mistakes. She's averaging 2-3 rides/hour making $20/hour.

You can make good money if you always have situational awareness and take notes. I can't stress that enough.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> Funny you say that my wife started driving for Uber and LYFT recently. I had my custom maps of the DFW metroplex Grid by grid, activity by time of day etc, laminated and all that for her. Basically letting her learn from all of my mistakes. She's averaging 2-3 rides/hour making $20/hour.
> 
> You can make good money if you always have situational awareness and take notes. I can't stress that enough.


Now subtract for fuel, insurance, engine/tire/suspension/exhaust/brakes wear and tear, depreciation ( against a note, perhaps ? ), and full replacement of the vehicle......Now, how's that $20/hour sitting ?
*and yes, that all matters



UberMensch3000 said:


> Now subtract for fuel, insurance, engine/tire/suspension/exhaust/brakes wear and tear, depreciation ( against a note, perhaps ? ), and full replacement of the vehicle......Now, how's that $20/hour sitting ?
> *and yes, that all matters


In ANY independent/self employed situation, you HAVE to make at least $25/hr in order to pay for expenses, insurance, incidentals, etc and ( HOPE to ) have "something" left over after all of it. And THAT is for those kinds of situations where you aren't shelling out during the entirety OF your earning it. It's a losing proposition no matter how well you know X or plan for Y. There's NO way around it. Not until they bring up the rates, and even then. The smartest thing is for someone WITH a regular job to go out and get a brandy new ride and drive PT off-hours just to pay the note and the insurance. Trying to earn a living doing this is factually impossible unless you close your eyes and only pay attention to your EOW total. I know someone that gets up at 4am b/c she "gotta get that NY airport money"...... Yeah, $30-40 one-way, plausible 3+ hour trip. Makes perfect sense so long as you don't think about/analyze it too much.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Now subtract for fuel, insurance, engine/tire/suspension/exhaust/brakes wear and tear, depreciation ( against a note, perhaps ? ), and full replacement of the vehicle......Now, how's that $20/hour sitting ?
> *and yes, that all matters
> 
> In ANY independent/self employed situation, you HAVE to make at least $25/hr in order to pay for expenses, insurance, incidentals, etc and ( HOPE to ) have "something" left over after all of it. And THAT is for those kinds of situations where you aren't shelling out during the entirety OF your earning it. It's a losing proposition no matter how well you know X or plan for Y. There's NO way around it. Not until they bring up the rates, and even then. The smartest thing is for someone WITH a regular job to go out and get a brandy new ride and drive PT off-hours just to pay the note and the insurance. Trying to earn a living doing this is factually impossible unless you close your eyes and only pay attention to your EOW total. I know someone that gets up at 4am b/c she "gotta get that NY airport money"...... Yeah, $30-40 one-way, plausible 3+ hour trip. Makes perfect sense so long as you don't think about/analyze it too much.


I have no idea how anyone would could make any money doing this gig without doing all maintenance themselves. The only thing I have ever paid to have done is trans-axle fluid replacement because I didn't want to spend half a day messing with it. Insurance for this vehicle is $50/month full coverage. Vehicle is paid for. I'm not worried about depreciation.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> I have no idea how anyone would could make any money doing this gig without doing all maintenance themselves. The only thing I have ever paid to have done is trans-axle fluid replacement because I didn't want to spend half a day messing with it. Insurance for this vehicle is $50/month full coverage. Vehicle is paid for. I'm not worried about depreciation.


I turn all my own wrenches. Doesn't matter. You can't ignore labor costs ( hint; YOUR labor has opportunity-cost value as well as time-cash value)and even if you want to be stubborn and ignore them, as well as depreciation ( that you're not concerned about, but should be ), you seem to be forgetting the parts cost per repair/replacement.


----------

